# Check quantity.



## DocSteve (Feb 13, 2020)

Here's what happens when your using your phone to buy stuff, lose signal and reaquire 3 time's....and dont attention to quantity.
 2 people in my family are getting a free knife, lol.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 13, 2020)

Lucky family members.


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 13, 2020)

Stealth knife?  Looks nice.


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 13, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Here's what happens when your using your phone to buy stuff, lose signal and reaquire 3 time's....and dont attention to quantity.
> 2 people in my family are getting a free knife, lol.


Ha! That happened to me last year with a rather large order of vacuum sealer bags. I now have enough 8” and 11” bags to last a lifetime.


----------



## Braz (Feb 14, 2020)

Always nice to get the Christmas shopping done early.


----------

